# Rolled vs Molded Decks



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

IMHO that's about it. It's a fit and finish thing. Molded decks give you a nicer boat and usually better hatch options, but the hull remains the same.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Usually, rolled decks/hull is used to give rigidity to the sides of a boat because there is no inner liner.....one can assume that a boat w/ an inner liner is "stronger"..maybe!
Also, FC hit it on the head ...cheaper v. fit/finish


----------



## Cheaponthefly (Oct 12, 2016)

Dry(er)/more storage options, much cleaner look. That's about it. I believe rolled decks are usually a little lighter. IMHO most people that go rolled deck regret it and wish they would've gone molded. myself included.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

rolled are lighter, stronger, and better.

A cap looks nicer and if not bonded properly can shimmy and rattle in the waves.


----------



## SFL BassHunter (Nov 28, 2017)

I would suspect that a good boat manufacturer would not sell a boat that shimmies and rattles, but then again you never know.

Sounds like this is one of those personal preference things.
Thanks for the info guys. I knew I'd get some good responses.


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Now I’m confused. Besides the difference in fit and finish, which one is stronger and better?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

I don't regret going rolled on my Skimmer Skiff. I liked the rolled Deck. I don't like hatches everywhere. I added the inside gunnel option and went with the awl grip non skid on the deck and floor. I also went with a bulkhead door and under the bow storage is pretty much dry. Also went with a false floor. I like a simple skiff. I had the coin to go with the molded cap just wasn't crazy about it. Also a rolled deck is easier to maintain. My opinion.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Really three choices.

Straight up rolled edges.
Liner and cap
No liner, but a cap and the cockpit splatter coated or something


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Cap w/ inner liner(second wall) is "stronger". The roll is put in to give the sides some rigidity just like a crease in a cars fender,side and hood.
The same goes for metal roofing....creases eliminates waving ripples.

I guess a builder could add an extra layer of glass to the sides as support for a rolled edge....that he would not do when adding a inner liner....?......all in all inner liner w/ a cap has got to be stronger


----------



## SFL BassHunter (Nov 28, 2017)

CPurvis said:


> I don't regret going rolled on my Skimmer Skiff. I liked the rolled Deck. I don't like hatches everywhere. I added the inside gunnel option and went with the awl grip non skid on the deck and floor. I also went with a bulkhead door and under the bow storage is pretty much dry. Also went with a false floor. I like a simple skiff. I had the coin to go with the molded cap just wasn't crazy about it. Also a rolled deck is easier to maintain. My opinion.


Can hatches be added to a rolled deck? 
What is the benefit of a false floor? 

I want to make sure I have storage, one of the downside to flats boats and skiffs in a lot of cases is a shortage of storage, then you have stuff just laying around the center console in my opinion. 
Rod holders also seem like something I would want to have under the inside gunnel.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

SFL BassHunter said:


> Can hatches be added to a rolled deck?
> What is the benefit of a false floor?
> 
> I want to make sure I have storage, one of the downside to flats boats and skiffs in a lot of cases is a shortage of storage, then you have stuff just laying around the center console in my opinion.
> Rod holders also seem like something I would want to have under the inside gunnel.


Guess it all depends on how much stuff you carry. I hate a cluttered deck. Yes you can add hatches and compartments to a rolled deck. I had a compartment added to my rear deck it could be converted to a live well. I added it for resale purposes.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Sublime said:


> Really three choices.
> 
> Straight up rolled edges.
> Liner and cap
> No liner, but a cap and the cockpit splatter coated or something


What?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

SFL BassHunter said:


> Can hatches be added to a rolled deck?
> What is the benefit of a false floor?
> 
> I want to make sure I have storage, one of the downside to flats boats and skiffs in a lot of cases is a shortage of storage, then you have stuff just laying around the center console in my opinion.
> Rod holders also seem like something I would want to have under the inside gunnel.


False floor adds rigidity as well as a flat surface to stand on. Also provides a hiding place for drain lines. This also allows my front storage to stay dry. Whatever boat you decide on ask the builder what the benefits are. If you are on a budget I think the false floor is a better option than the molded cap. My opinion.


----------



## SFL BassHunter (Nov 28, 2017)

Yeah a false floor sounds like a good idea. I am on a budget and want to keep it simple unless I end up finding what I want in a used skiff. The only downside to a used skiff is they usually have polling platforms. I'm not interested in one of those as I will mostly be using it for bass fishing.

Can a polling platform be taken off a boat easily? I would guess any holes would need to be sealed.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes a poling platform can be taken off easily. And probably a good idea to fill holes. Skimmer Skiff seems like a good boat for what you are looking for. Give Bobby a call he can set you up. I am not a fanboy because I own one but for what you are looking to do I think Skimmer Skiff would be a great boat for you. If you have any questions feel free to ask. If you are bass fishing mostly I don't think dry storage is gonna be a big issue for you.


----------



## SFL BassHunter (Nov 28, 2017)

I have been in contact with Bobby, he just sent me some pics of both the molded and rolled boats. I see the difference between the two now. I would certainly gravitate towards the molded because of the hatches, but honestly I think either one could do the job for me.

One of the down sides I am seeing with the molded one and I am not sure if this would be an issue on rolled deck but I'd like to have a pedestal base on the front and back. For sure on in the front. But with the hatches it doesn't look like a pedestal can go on there.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't know what I have. I think it's rolled with a liner. So it must be strong


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Different boat builders can offset the general advantages and disadvantages of each. However generally rolled edge boats are less expensive, lighter, have a bit more toe room and far easier to clean. Boats with a liner and cap typically have more enclosed storage, look nicer and often have walk around gunnels in skiffs. 

If you fish a considerable amount, a rolled edge boat is hard to beat in terms of cost and maintenance.


----------

